# scariest movie ever?



## elvis

What was the scariest movie you ever saw?


----------



## Againsheila

elvis3577 said:


> What was the scariest movie you ever saw?



The original "The Haunting",in black and white.


----------



## strollingbones

birds


----------



## hjmick

_Nosferatu_ or _The Exorcist_


----------



## Sarah G

elvis3577 said:


> What was the scariest movie you ever saw?



The Exorcist..  <shudder>


----------



## geauxtohell

I wouldn't normally go for a slasher flick, but I'd go with _Hellraiser_, simply because at some point you have to ask yourself, what if there really is a hell and this is what it is like?

And you have to answer, "Wow, that would really suck."


----------



## geauxtohell

BTW, I have to follow that up with _The Blair Witch_.

Now don't laugh, but when that movie first came out, and if you saw it in a theater, and (though everyone suspected it was fake) no one was really sure if it was real or not and the way they ended it.

That was damn scary.


----------



## Anguille

_Don't Look Now  _by Nicolas Roeg


----------



## Dis

geauxtohell said:


> BTW, I have to follow that up with _The Blair Witch_.
> 
> Now don't laugh, but when that movie first came out, and if you saw it in a theater, and (though everyone suspected it was fake) no one was really sure if it was real or not and the way they ended it.
> 
> That was damn scary.



Agreed.. The end of the movie *really* freaked me out.


----------



## del

wait until dark

Wait Until Dark (1967)


----------



## Dis

del said:


> wait until dark
> 
> Wait Until Dark (1967)



Whatthehell.  I wasn't even alive then.  How could *anything* be scary back then?


----------



## Anguille

del said:


> wait until dark
> 
> Wait Until Dark (1967)


Thats' the 2nd scariest movie I ever saw.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Silence of the Lambs really gave me goosebumps and kept me on the edge of my chair.  It wasn't that it was so scary, it was just captivating.


----------



## Zoom-boing

_Jaws_ scared the crap out of me when I first saw it.  Stayed out of the water for a loooong time after seeing it.

I saw about 45 minutes of so of a movie called_ Wrong Turn_ on FX one night.  Totally and completely freaked me out, slept with the lights on, couldn't finish the movie.


----------



## del

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait until dark
> 
> Wait Until Dark (1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatthehell.  I wasn't even alive then.  How could *anything* be scary back then?
Click to expand...


it was tough, but somehow they pulled it off.


----------



## Anguille

strollingbones said:


> birds


That's the 3rd scariest movie I ever saw.


----------



## Anguille

I stopped watching scary movies a long time ago. I can't handle them. It means I have to sleep with all the lights on in the house for 2 weeks afterwards.


----------



## Dis

Anguille said:


> I stopped watching scary movies a long time ago. I can't handle them. It means I have to sleep with all the lights on in the house for 2 weeks afterwards.



Are the lights going to protect you from whatever's lurking behind the door, under the bed, or in the garage?

(I say under the bed, because mine had monsters as a child, and I had to jump from the doorway to the bed because I was afraid to walk in front of it after seeing something scary...but I turned the light OUT so they couldn't find me!)


----------



## Anguille

Dis said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching scary movies a long time ago. I can't handle them. It means I have to sleep with all the lights on in the house for 2 weeks afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the lights going to protect you from whatever's lurking behind the door, under the bed, or in the garage?
> 
> (I say under the bed, because mine had monsters as a child, and I had to jump from the doorway to the bed because I was afraid to walk in front of it after seeing something scary...but I turned the light OUT so they couldn't find me!)
Click to expand...

StoP IT!!!  I won't be able to sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sometimes things hide under the bed and grab your ankles as you get into bed.  They don't care if the lights are on or not.


----------



## geauxtohell

Dis said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have to follow that up with _The Blair Witch_.
> 
> Now don't laugh, but when that movie first came out, and if you saw it in a theater, and (though everyone suspected it was fake) no one was really sure if it was real or not and the way they ended it.
> 
> That was damn scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.. The end of the movie *really* freaked me out.
Click to expand...


I know movie snobs shudder at listing anything within two decades in a "best" list, but that movie was so original, you have to give it credit.  It was really at the forefront of the "reality" genre.  

Plus, those six kids and their video camera made a fucking mint.


----------



## elvis

I think the Exorcist is the scariest movie ever.  Psycho was scary, too.


----------



## Dis

Anguille said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching scary movies a long time ago. I can't handle them. It means I have to sleep with all the lights on in the house for 2 weeks afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the lights going to protect you from whatever's lurking behind the door, under the bed, or in the garage?
> 
> (I say under the bed, because mine had monsters as a child, and I had to jump from the doorway to the bed because I was afraid to walk in front of it after seeing something scary...but I turned the light OUT so they couldn't find me!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StoP IT!!!  I won't be able to sleep tonight!!!!
Click to expand...


Ever lay there stone still in a pitch black room with your eyes wide open, in the middle of the bed, as silent as you can be, barely daring to breath, because if you breath, you might miss the rustle that tells you the monster is there, just waiting for you to blink so it can reach up and grab you?


----------



## Anguille

I've spent many nights in creaky old country houses all alone, I walked in the woods late at night and also through so called dangerous inner city parks and neighborhoods and none of those thing scare me much.

But a scary movie will do me in. I just have to hear the music and I'm done.


----------



## geauxtohell

Anguille said:


> I've spent many nights in creaky old country houses all alone, I walked in the woods late at night and also through so called dangerous inner city parks and neighborhoods and none of those thing scare me much.
> 
> But a scary movie will do me in. I just have to hear the music and I'm done.



What a strange psyche.  Most people are just the opposite.

I love your handle BTW.  

"Bane of the urbane"  LOL.  I have to scrawl that down and use it somewhere (and claim it as my own).


----------



## Dis

Hah.  Try watching one in the dark, and hearing your back door slam, even though you're home alone in a new house, in a new city.....


----------



## Anguille

Dis said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the lights going to protect you from whatever's lurking behind the door, under the bed, or in the garage?
> 
> (I say under the bed, because mine had monsters as a child, and I had to jump from the doorway to the bed because I was afraid to walk in front of it after seeing something scary...but I turned the light OUT so they couldn't find me!)
> 
> 
> 
> StoP IT!!!  I won't be able to sleep tonight!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever lay there stone still in a pitch black room with your eyes wide open, in the middle of the bed, as silent as you can be, barely daring to breath, because if you breath, you might miss the rustle that tells you the monster is there, just waiting for you to blink so it can reach up and grab you?
Click to expand...


Why are you torturing me? You know this means I will have to come sleep at your house now for the next two weeks. Your electric bill is gonna kill you.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait until dark
> 
> Wait Until Dark (1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatthehell.  I wasn't even alive then.  How could *anything* be scary back then?
Click to expand...


I take it you don't watch old flicks.

Good choice BTW.


----------



## Dis

Anguille said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> StoP IT!!!  I won't be able to sleep tonight!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever lay there stone still in a pitch black room with your eyes wide open, in the middle of the bed, as silent as you can be, barely daring to breath, because if you breath, you might miss the rustle that tells you the monster is there, just waiting for you to blink so it can reach up and grab you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you torturing me? You know this means I will have to come sleep at your house now for the next two weeks. Your electric bill is gonna kill you.
Click to expand...


Sorry.. The shed in back doesn't have electricity... But there are a couple rakes out there you can use, and a shovel.


----------



## Anguille

geauxtohell said:


> What a strange psyche.  Most people are just the opposite.
> 
> I love your handle BTW.
> 
> "Bane of the urbane"  LOL.  I have to scrawl that down and use it somewhere (and claim it as my own).


  I created that for jillian. She used to PM me to tell me I wasn't as urbane as I thought I was.


----------



## DamnYankee

I tend to "vote" for movies that could happen.

_Sleeping With the Enemy_, for instance.


----------



## Anguille

geauxtohell said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have to follow that up with _The Blair Witch_.
> 
> Now don't laugh, but when that movie first came out, and if you saw it in a theater, and (though everyone suspected it was fake) no one was really sure if it was real or not and the way they ended it.
> 
> That was damn scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.. The end of the movie *really* freaked me out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know movie snobs shudder at listing anything within two decades in a "best" list, but that movie was so original, you have to give it credit.  It was really at the forefront of the "reality" genre.
> 
> Plus, those six kids and their video camera made a fucking mint.
Click to expand...

I will never ever watch that movie. Even the reviews made the hair stand up on my neck.


----------



## elvis

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> I tend to "vote" for movies that could happen.
> 
> _Sleeping With the Enemy_, for instance.



I've never seen that.  how was Julia in it?


----------



## Anguille

Why are you torturing me? You know this means I will have to come sleep at your house now for the next two weeks. Your electric bill is gonna kill you.[/quote]


Dis said:


> Sorry.. The shed in back doesn't have electricity... But there are a couple rakes out there you can use, and a shovel.


  to kill you???
 Why so you could come back as a ghost and haunt me till go mad or something?


----------



## hjmick

_Eraserhead_ was pretty freaky, especially the scene of Eraserhead trying to feed his "son."


----------



## DamnYankee

elvis3577 said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to "vote" for movies that could happen.
> 
> _Sleeping With the Enemy_, for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that.  how was Julia in it?
Click to expand...


Excellent. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Againsheila

geauxtohell said:


> BTW, I have to follow that up with _The Blair Witch_.
> 
> Now don't laugh, but when that movie first came out, and if you saw it in a theater, and (though everyone suspected it was fake) no one was really sure if it was real or not and the way they ended it.
> 
> That was damn scary.



I couldn't stand that movie...I found nothing scary in it at all, just the "f" word every 2 seconds, I ended up watching most of the movie with the sound down.  I think what scared everyone was the language they used rather than the situation.  I just found the whole thing annoying.


----------



## Againsheila

del said:


> wait until dark
> 
> Wait Until Dark (1967)



That was a great movie.


----------



## hjmick

1982's _The Thing_ is in the running. When that head sprouted legs and skittered away, freaked my shit.


----------



## Againsheila

hjmick said:


> 1982's _The Thing_ is in the running. When that head sprouted legs and skittered away, freaked my shit.



Only for those that didn't see the original.

I'm still gonna have to go with the original "The Haunting".  If you haven't seen it, get it.  The only special effects in the whole thing is bulging doors.  The camera angles and the sounds made it very scary.


----------



## hjmick

Againsheila said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1982's _The Thing_ is in the running. When that head sprouted legs and skittered away, freaked my shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only for those that didn't see the original.
Click to expand...


The original is a whole other animal. Arness was too cool.


----------



## Againsheila

hjmick said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1982's _The Thing_ is in the running. When that head sprouted legs and skittered away, freaked my shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only for those that didn't see the original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original is a whole other animal. Arness was too cool.
Click to expand...


I hate being so old that everything is a rerun.......


----------



## hjmick

Againsheila said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only for those that didn't see the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original is a whole other animal. Arness was too cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate being so old that everything is a rerun.......
Click to expand...


Hell, I'm only 44 and I feel that way damn near everyday.


----------



## Terry

Exorcist!

I was 15 when I first watched it and was scared to death. I went home, couldn't sleep, turned on the light to sleep with.  This didn't help so I decided to turn on the radio and what was playing? Yep, the theme song from the Exorcist.

A few weeks later all my friends and I went to the movies...all wanted to see the Exorcist again so I went along. I actually laughed at the movie that time and wasn't scared.  A few weeks later again, went to see it again...BOOM! I got scared all over again.


----------



## Anguille

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait until dark
> 
> Wait Until Dark (1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatthehell.  I wasn't even alive then.  How could *anything* be scary back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you don't watch old flicks.
> 
> Good choice BTW.
Click to expand...

Old scary movies are better than the new ones. They focused more on  suspense than gore. Gore is a bore after a while. (Yeah, both)

The weather in my part of the country reminded me of this one. One of my favorites.


----------



## Phoenix

elvis3577 said:


> What was the scariest movie you ever saw?



"The House On Haunted Hill"  - the remake from 1999.  

Some of the sequences were just so freaky.


----------



## Toro

The Exorcist.

Also, it was a great movie.


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> The Exorcist.
> 
> Also, it was a great movie.



I've seen it once.  I have it here and haven't been able to watch it for 10 years.


----------



## Toro

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Exorcist.
> 
> Also, it was a great movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it once.  I have it here and haven't been able to watch it for 10 years.
Click to expand...


My wife can't watch it either.  

I can watch it with all the lights on.  In the middle of the afternoon.  And my mommy is over.


----------



## Missourian

Phantasm hands down.

The Shining.

The Last Man On Earth with Vincent Price.


----------



## Sarah G

Missourian said:


> Phantasm hands down.
> 
> The Shining.
> 
> The Last Man On Earth with Vincent Price.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the Shining.  Geezus, I can't even watch that again.


----------



## sitarro

Redrum! My girlfriend and I went to see Blazing Saddles at the midnight movie and it was sold out, went to The Shining instead......... the opening scene with the blood flooding out of the elevator started it out in a really scary way. The kid, Shelly Duvals faces and of course Nicholson....... oh and the two little girls, had nightmares for weeks.

The first day The Exorcist was playing we had a crit scheduled in my architectural design class, at the last minute the professor came in and postponed it and gave us class off, we pulled out a big tobacco pipe and filled it with hash, smoked it between 3 of us and rushed to see the first showing. From the scene where the 2 dogs were fighting in the beginning, I didn't use the back of my seat. I saw Linda Blairs face is dark windows for a long time. "Your Mother sucks cocks in hell!" is about as rude of a statement that can be made to a son, her possessed voice was beyond evil. A few of my friends sitting behind me had dropped some acid for it, they were never the same....... they were both killed a year later when they flew a little Piper into a giant thunderhead after partying all night in Houston, their plane was ripped to pieces.


----------



## JW Frogen

The Hanna Montana movie.


----------



## Luissa

elvis3577 said:


> What was the scariest movie you ever saw?


cabin fever and just because it has a lasting effect on you. I will never drink from a lemonade stand again. Arnachindaphobia is up there also, I couldn't sleep for a week and when I took a shower I was kept my eye on the drain and shower head the whole time.
I don't do well with scary movies.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasm hands down.
> 
> The Shining.
> 
> The Last Man On Earth with Vincent Price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot about the Shining.  Geezus, I can't even watch that again.
Click to expand...


*Red rum... Red rum... Red rum...*


----------



## Luissa

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasm hands down.
> 
> The Shining.
> 
> The Last Man On Earth with Vincent Price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot about the Shining.  Geezus, I can't even watch that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Red rum... Red rum... Red rum...*
Click to expand...

 I have seen the lodge where they filmed the movie at Mt. Hood. The place freaks me out.


----------



## DamnYankee

Luissa said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot about the Shining.  Geezus, I can't even watch that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red rum... Red rum... Red rum...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen the lodge where they filmed the movie at Mt. Hood. The place freaks me out.
Click to expand...



The mind is a powerful thing, isn't it?


----------



## KittenKoder

I'll let you know when I see a movie that actually manages to at least make me nervous.

Jeepers Kreepers came close ... so I guess that one counts so far ...


----------



## KittenKoder

geauxtohell said:


> BTW, I have to follow that up with _The Blair Witch_.
> 
> Now don't laugh, but when that movie first came out, and if you saw it in a theater, and (though everyone suspected it was fake) no one was really sure if it was real or not and the way they ended it.
> 
> That was damn scary.



They made a lame sequel to that lame movie already ... oh, did I mention it was lame?


----------



## KittenKoder

Missourian said:


> Phantasm hands down.
> 
> The Shining.
> 
> The Last Man On Earth with Vincent Price.



Phantasm was not scary, it was VERY fascinating though, I loved the twists in the last one, Saw tried to follow suit with the plot type but failed.

Shining ... blech.

Lastly, as much as I love V.P. flicks, never once has he even made me so much as twitch.


----------



## KittenKoder

Toro said:


> The Exorcist.
> 
> Also, it was a great movie.



I don't think he wanted the cheesiest.


----------



## strollingbones

hjmick said:


> _Eraserhead_ was pretty freaky, especially the scene of Eraserhead trying to feed his "son."



i like david lynch movies....i just couldnt hang with that movie....i made the first 10 minutes and got bored...you know that when he did that film his child was in leg cast for a clubfoot....some say that was the "inspiration" for the movie


----------



## Sarah G

Anyone ever see the Twin Peaks movie?  I always thought Bob was pretty scary.  I didn't like those little people who always talked backwards either..


----------



## Phoenix

KittenKoder said:


> I'll let you know when I see a movie that actually manages to at least make me nervous.
> 
> Jeepers Kreepers came close ... so I guess that one counts so far ...



Yeah, not a good one to watch alone in the dark.


----------



## Terry

KittenKoder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Exorcist.
> 
> Also, it was a great movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he wanted the cheesiest.
Click to expand...

 did you first see this movie when it first came out or much later?  That makes a big difference.


----------



## Toome

Againsheila said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have to follow that up with _The Blair Witch_.
> 
> Now don't laugh, but when that movie first came out, and if you saw it in a theater, and (though everyone suspected it was fake) no one was really sure if it was real or not and the way they ended it.
> 
> That was damn scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand that movie...I found nothing scary in it at all, just the "f" word every 2 seconds, I ended up watching most of the movie with the sound down.  I think what scared everyone was the language they used rather than the situation.  I just found the whole thing annoying.
Click to expand...


The movie was pretty disappointing.  I found the SciFi channel's mockumentary more compelling than the movie.


----------



## Luissa

Last night I saw a preview for Rob Zombie's Halloween, he is calling it H2. How many times are they going to make that movie?


----------



## Anguille

JW Frogen said:


> The Hanna Montana movie.




Those Olsen twins are kinda scary too.


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hanna Montana movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Olsen twins are kinda scary too.
Click to expand...


My daughter still blames one of those Olsen twins for Heath Ledger's Death.


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hanna Montana movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Olsen twins are kinda scary too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter still blames one of those Olsen twins for Heath Ledger's Death.
Click to expand...

just tell her to blame Miley instead, who is pure evil.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Exorcist.
> 
> Also, it was a great movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he wanted the cheesiest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you first see this movie when it first came out or much later?  That makes a big difference.
Click to expand...


If I did see it hen it first came out I was too young to remember.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> Last night I saw a preview for Rob Zombie's Halloween, he is calling it H2. How many times are they going to make that movie?



I want to see Rob's version, at least it would be more twisted and exciting than the original ...


----------



## WillowTree

I can't pick just one.. so

Alien

The Howling

Cujo!


----------



## Anguille

Echo Zulu said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hanna Montana movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Olsen twins are kinda scary too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter still blames one of those Olsen twins for Heath Ledger's Death.
Click to expand...

I suppose to see one up close and in person could be enough to scare someone to death.  Or to watch one of their movies might bore someone to death.


----------



## Luissa

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I saw a preview for Rob Zombie's Halloween, he is calling it H2. How many times are they going to make that movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see Rob's version, at least it would be more twisted and exciting than the original ...
Click to expand...

how it looks twisted, from the preview I don't think Meyers  always wears the same mask or even one at all and it has his mom in it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I saw a preview for Rob Zombie's Halloween, he is calling it H2. How many times are they going to make that movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see Rob's version, at least it would be more twisted and exciting than the original ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how it looks twisted, from the preview I don't think Meyers doesn't always wear the same mask or even one at all and it has his mom in it.
Click to expand...


I have always liked his take on the mass murderer freak genre, only like some of his music, but he is a good director/writer. Saw House of a Thousand Corpses and Devil's Rejects ... great flicks, laughed through them both so hard I nearly collapsed.


----------



## Luissa

My friend and I laughed at the preview last night. I think my friend's words were, " What the fuck?"


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> My friend and I laughed at the preview last night. I think my friend's words were, " What the fuck?"



Rob is a twisted and demented writer/director ... I look forward to the movie, and I as burnt out on Halloweens after the second one.


----------



## Luissa

The Orphan looks pretty wierd also. Anytime they have a child as the villian, it is freaky to me.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> The Orphan looks pretty wierd also. Anytime they have a child as the villian, it is freaky to me.



Two things that I like in a horror movie, "innocent monsters" (such as a child) and "bad guy wins" (like the first Jeepers Kreepers). Those two elements combined and I say blockbuster. So yeah, I will be seeing that one for certain.


----------



## Bfgrn

Fahrenheit 9/11

9:07 AM
Chief of Staff Andrew Card to the president: "A second plane hit the second tower. *America is under attack." *


----------



## Luissa

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Orphan looks pretty wierd also. Anytime they have a child as the villian, it is freaky to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things that I like in a horror movie, "innocent monsters" (such as a child) and "bad guy wins" (like the first Jeepers Kreepers). Those two elements combined and I say blockbuster. So yeah, I will be seeing that one for certain.
Click to expand...

Jeeper Kreepers freaked me out. 
Clowns are my down fall though.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Orphan looks pretty wierd also. Anytime they have a child as the villian, it is freaky to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things that I like in a horror movie, "innocent monsters" (such as a child) and "bad guy wins" (like the first Jeepers Kreepers). Those two elements combined and I say blockbuster. So yeah, I will be seeing that one for certain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeeper Kreepers freaked me out.
> Clowns are my down fall though.
Click to expand...


Oooh ... Killer Klowns From Outerspace ... that movie rocked, a classic ... go see it, dare you to


----------



## Luissa

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things that I like in a horror movie, "innocent monsters" (such as a child) and "bad guy wins" (like the first Jeepers Kreepers). Those two elements combined and I say blockbuster. So yeah, I will be seeing that one for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeper Kreepers freaked me out.
> Clowns are my down fall though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh ... Killer Klowns From Outerspace ... that movie rocked, a classic ... go see it, dare you to
Click to expand...

I saw it when I was younger, scared the shit out of me. When I saw 'It', I couldn't sleep for a week and don't even get me started on the scene in poltergeist when the clown attacks the boy. My cousin had a similar clown when we were about five and used to chase me around with it.


----------



## random3434

Clowns are scary stuff.

Any movie with a Clown is freaky imo.

But "_IT"-_yeah..........


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the scariest movie you ever saw?
> 
> 
> 
> cabin fever and just because it has a lasting effect on you. I will never drink from a lemonade stand again. Arnachindaphobia is up there also, I couldn't sleep for a week and when I took a shower I was kept my eye on the drain and shower head the whole time.
> I don't do well with scary movies.
Click to expand...


Arachnophobia was a comedy and I have arachnophobia.   Checking out the labels on the bottles of wine before throwing them at the spiders...lol.


----------



## Againsheila

Bfgrn said:


> Fahrenheit 9/11
> 
> 9:07 AM
> Chief of Staff Andrew Card to the president: "A second plane hit the second tower. *America is under attack." *



Okay, I think that one wins....


----------

